# Password Lock Computer While Watching Netflix???



## cuddlyoctopus (Mar 14, 2019)

Is there a way to password lock my computer while I'm falling asleep to Netflix so that no one else can use it? I want to be able to fall asleep to the lights/colors/sounds, but if someone in my house takes my computer _before _it falls asleep and _after _I'm asleep, I don't want them to be able to use it even for other shows or surfing the web. I don't want anyone using my computer without my permission. Can anybody help me?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Hello cuddlyoctopus, and welcome to TSG. Some higher-end versions of MS-Windows support a kiosk mode that might meet your needs. Exactly what version of Windows are you running?


----------

